# Abandoned dog finds comfort....



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*A Nativity Scene was erected in a church yard. 

During the night the folks came across this scene.

An abandoned dog was looking for a comfortable, protected place to sleep. He chose baby Jesus as his comfort. No one had the heart to send him away so he was there all night. 
*







*We should all have the good sense of this dog and curl up in Jesus' lap from time *




*to time.*




*This is too sweet not to share. No one mentioned that the dog breed is a "shepherd!" 
*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Cathy, the pic did not come up for me?????


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Odd, it's here when I look at it. Are you getting a X in a box? Can you right click on it where it says show picture? Does anyone else have a problem seeing it?

It's a picture of a small GSD curled up around a baby Jesus doll in manger.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not getting anything.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Cathy, I right clicked on the pic and still nothing??????


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry everyone. I can see it but not sure how to show it to all of you.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Is there a link to it that you can share?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

It was sent to me in an email and there was no link, sorry everyone.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

ahhh! how disapointing. i cant see it.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Photo and link*

Here's a link to a news story on this topic: PHOTO OF<br> THE DAY:<br> Asleep in a manger | BREAKING NEWS | Sky Valley Chronicle Washington State News

And the image follows.

Lucy


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I think this is the picture:

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_37JbapWjBpo/S-YQQPEulwI/AAAAAAAADVk/uEUZDcZn95A/s1600/Fwdog.jpeg


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Awww, that was a sweet pic. I hope this doggie finds a good home.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

That just about brings me to tears.


----------

